# Video of Froome from this years vuelta - post stage bike coasting strangely



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist but this video has been making rounds on the interwebz and I wanted to kick it around here to see what you guys think.

Video is of Froome coasting away after a stage end and what the interwebz are buzzing about is:
1. Inconsistent speed as he pulls through the crowd.
2. Lack of pedaling and strange foot placement relative to the BB as the bike seemingly catches a burst of wind and takes off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovFPQ75vbIc


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

I think the video may have been doctored. I am not going to analyze and debate the whole video, but notice how the camera pans back while Froome is being pushed after changing bikes giving the illusion he is going faster than he really is. 

I think it is odd people want to question Wout cheating because he is now riding for SKY.

I think it is odd people accuse or insinuate a rider is doping because they don't like him or his team while they rout for another rider who has already been caught and punished for doping. 

I think "innocent until proven guilty".

I think it is odd a person with 2400 posts would post this BS in the first place.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

ngl said:


> I think it is odd a person with 2400 posts would post this BS in the first place.


This is the doping forum is it not? I figured you guys would have a field day with this. 

Have a pleasant day.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't know, but that was a serious fast talking narrator, might have been some doping going on there. 

I just watched about the first half and using that snippet after the finish as evidence for motor doping is pretty silly IMO.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

oh crap. I viewed this at work with the volume off. If voice was a dead giveaway that this was fake, then I would not and did not hear it.
Sorry guys.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

9W9W said:


> oh crap. I viewed this at work with the volume off. If voice was a dead giveaway that this was fake, then I would not and did not hear it.
> Sorry guys.


I also want to apologize to you for sounding so critical in my earlier post. I think most of us want a clean sport and hope all cheaters get exposed sooner rather that latter while there are a few that always want to hate regardless. I was under the impression you were one of the few. You are not.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

no hard feelings.

/END OF THREAD/


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That Wout Pouls video has been debunked as well. His left pedal is caught in the mud, causing the rear wheel to spin as he runs down the hill.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

It's hard to trust the sport since doping has been happening since the beginning of time. There is always somebody wanting to get the edge over their opponent, or are feeling the pressure to perform. 

After Armstrong, I have the pessimistic outlook that if it seems to good to be true, then it probably isn't.

Don't feel bad 9w9w, there are a lot of stories going around about mechanical doping. No doubt it is happening the the pro peloton.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

it could have been slightly downhill, the man holding him was holding him from coasting away downhill, till he let go


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

9W9W said:


> This is the doping forum is it not? I figured you guys would have a field day with this.


I think most people would rather this subforum not have a need to exist.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

ngl said:


> I think it is odd people want to question Wout cheating because he is now riding for SKY.
> 
> I think it is odd people accuse or insinuate a rider is doping because they don't like him or his team while they rout for another rider who has already been caught and punished for doping.
> 
> ...


Well ... this is cycling we are talking about isn't it? 

Why question Wout because he's on Sky? Because Team Sky is almost a perfect clone of Team Postal Service with Lance. Same pattern, same dominance, ability to have riders from nowhere all the sudden blossom into great domestiques ... who struggle when leaving, etc.

In cycling, given it's history of doping ... it is no longer "Innocent until proven guilty" and for that matter, that's only pertinent in a court of law, not in the court of public opinion or real life. Cyclists have been doping since the inception of cycling, why is now any different? It's been shown it's not hard to beat doping controls, with money/fame/lives on the line ... why wouldn't they dope?

I tend to think it's odd people "Wouldn't" have questions about performances in Pro Cycling. 

Technically, if you ask many ... the sport has cleaned up, but the speeds have not slowed down, and in many circumstances are speeding up. Do you really believe that's due to "Marginal Gains"?

Personally ... I believe all pro's are doping, name the sport, name the event, name the position ... there is doping going on ... Cycling, football, soccer, archery, table tennis, shooting, underwater basket weaving ... it's happening.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well ... this is cycling we are talking about isn't it?
> 
> Why question Wout because he's on Sky? Because Team Sky is almost a perfect clone of Team Postal Service with Lance. Same pattern, same dominance, ability to have riders from nowhere all the sudden blossom into great domestiques ... who struggle when leaving, etc.
> 
> ...


Actually "WE" were just talking about the legitimacy of the video and our thoughts on whether or not Froome and Wout were really mechanical doping in the video.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

ngl said:


> Actually "WE" were just talking about the legitimacy of the video and our thoughts on whether or not Froome and Wout were really mechanical doping in the video.


Well ... good for the collective "We".

However, this regards mechanical doping as well given there have been several people caught with motors in their bikes, even at the highest levels of racing (just not in men's pro ranks).

There have been question for years about motors in bikes, going back to Cancellara at Paris Roubaix. Why question it? Because it's not only possible but plausible today. The method they use to check bikes is somewhat questionable, the technology is there to power bikes completely hidden, the desire is there from those that really want to win.

Every performance is in question at this point in time ... whether it be due to mechanical, chemical or biological doping. It's sad, but it's also reality.

It sounds as if you choose to believe in miracles???


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well ... good for the collective "We".
> 
> However, this regards mechanical doping as well given there have been several people caught with motors in their bikes, even at the highest levels of racing (just not in men's pro ranks).
> 
> ...


...another post and you still have not addressed the legitimacy of the video


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

ngl said:


> ...another post and you still have not addressed the legitimacy of the video


That's because I'm not questioning the validity of the video ... In my opinion, they are all doping in one way, shape or form.

I'm addressing your original post: 



> I think it is odd people accuse or insinuate a rider is doping because they don't like him or his team while they rout for another rider who has already been caught and punished for doping.
> 
> I think "innocent until proven guilty".
> 
> I think it is odd a person with 2400 posts would post this BS in the first place.


Basically, the "Innocent until proven guilty" part and your questioning a person with 2400 posts placing something like this in the doping forum.

This is a doping forum for all topics related to doping ... chemical, biological or mechanical. The history of the sport is massive doping and there is no evidence to show it's improved ... and mechanical doping has been caught more than once now.

So ... why question the original posters intent in placing the video here and why even consider "Innocent until proven guilty" any longer in the pro peloton, when they have earned the title of "Guilty until proven innocent" and even then it's questionable.

As for the video ... there are several "Questionable" video's out there of pro bikes doing "Odd" things and anything is possible. I don't see Froom going through the crowd as strange, though the cyclocross video does look a bit strange even if somewhat debunked at this point.


----------

